# Duda al cambiar bateria de SAI (UPS)



## mjnavapo (May 5, 2010)

Hola, tengo que cambiar la bateria de un SAI (SAI es en español, creo que en ingles es UPS), es de 800VA, 480W y la bateria es una CSB-Battery HR1234W, pero no pone los Ah, aunque en una pegatina del SAI pone 9Ah.

Es esta:
http://www.csb-battery.com/english/01_product/02_detail.php?fid=7&pid=28

Hoy he ido a comprarla y lo unico que tienen en mi zona es de 7Ah (es del mismo tamaño) y me aseguran que son iguales y que no hay problema por que sea de 7Ah.

He mirado los datos que tienen impresos en la bateria y la unica diferencia es que en la del SAI pone "Recommended Maximum Charging current limit 3.4A" y en la de 7Ah pone 2.1A

¿Alguien sabe si pasa algo por poner la de 7Ah?

Si dura un poco menos el SAI en funcionamiento cuando se corta el suministro electrico no importa, lo que no quiero es que por poner la de 7Ah se fastidie el SAI o la bateria dure 4 dias por que el SAI intenta cargarla mas de la cuenta.

Gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 5, 2010)

la idea es que tiene menos corriente, bastante menos...soporta un pico de consumo menor...y todo es menor.

la idea es que el circuito de la ups viene configurado para la otra bateria y siempre tenes que tener en cuenta que la corriente esta en relación directa con la relacion de transformación y la potencia final entregada...

podrias probar...durante pocos segundos...midiendo con tester el voltaje de salida y si la carga funciona al 100%...esa carga podria ser una lámpara, asi verias si anda al 100% o dá menos luz.

saludos.


----------



## mjnavapo (May 5, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta.

El problema es que para eso tendria que comprarla, por que me han dicho que no aceptan devoluciones de baterias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2010)

Averiguá que hay unas baterías de motocicleta "semisecas" de 12 Vdc *9* A/h. (no se que diferencia tienen con las secas de gel)

Otra posibilidad , si hay espacio , es colocar dos baterías de 6 Vdc 9 A/h. , si es que las consigues !

Saludos !


----------



## mjnavapo (May 9, 2010)

Pero las baterias de moto creo que son totalmente diferentes de forma, por lo que no me entrarian, son algo asi:







Es que el hueco esta justo, tiene que ser de la misma forma y tamaño.

Saludos
http://www.fancyscooter.com/images/DSC04417batteryA_500.gif


----------



## mjnavapo (May 10, 2010)

Parece ser que el SAI lleva una placa estandar usada por diferentes fabricantes, una MAIN-87XX

Tiene para poder llevar 3 fusibles, y la placa tiene serigrafiado que necesita 3x40A para 700 y 800VA y 2x40A para 400, 500 y 600VA
Y este SAI, que es de 800VA viene con 3 fusibles de 40A

Esta es una foto de la placa:



Buscando por internet me he encrotrado una foto de la misma marca y modelo, pero de 600VA, un Yukai PowerMust 600USB, que a simple vista parece que solo se diferencia por que tiene dos fusibles, que seran de 40A por el color.






No se que tipo de bateria tendra, pero yo hace tiempo tenia un SAI de la misma marca, pero mas antiguo, sin puerto USB, y creo recordar que la placa era muy parecida, lo que no me acuerdo de cuantos fusibles tenia, pero tambien era de 600VA y la bateria era de 7Ah, por lo que supongo que ese de la foto tambien sera de 7Ah.

Esta otra foto es de un SAI marca Trust de 600VA, como se ve la placa parece la misma y tambien tiene 2 fusibles:






Yo creo que esta placa la fabricara alguna empresa y luego las venden a los ensambladores, que estos eligen la potencia segun la bateria que le ponen y los fusibles.

¿Creeis que si le pongo una bateria de 7Ah tendria que quitarle uno de los fusibles y es como si el SAI fuese de 600VA o el fusible no tiene mucha importancia y se puede dejar con los 3?


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 10, 2010)

mjnavapo dijo:


> Parece ser que el SAI lleva una placa estandar usada por diferentes fabricantes, una MAIN-87XX
> 
> Tiene para poder llevar 3 fusibles, y la placa tiene serigrafiado que necesita 3x40A para 700 y 800VA y 2x40A para 400, 500 y 600VA
> Y este SAI, que es de 800VA viene con 3 fusibles de 40A
> ...




Como dices, la placa es estándar. Las cosas que cambian según la potencia de salida son los fusibles, la bateria, el transformador, los transistores de potencia y el disipador. No es necesario que reemplaces o quites ningún fusible si la vas a usar con una bateria de menor capacidad.


----------

